# Hacer fncionar una TV mediante batería.



## yosoyluis (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Mi duda es si es posible que una televisión, de éstas plana de ahora, puede funcionar siendo conectada a una bateria de coche o camión. No sé los datos de dicha TV porque estoy intentando averiguar si es posible antes de comprarla.

Cualquier información me será de mucha ayuda.



Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dano (Oct 18, 2011)

Se puede solo si le colocas un inversor.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey, y si le revisamos todo el circuiterío...supongo que debe tener una fuente de alimentación...es decir que funciona con corriente contínua...

pero...lo que me preocupa es qué tensiones maneja...a lo mejor sea todo a 12Vcc...o 24Vcc...o tal vez tenga 3,3V y 12V y 48V en otros sectores...

eso es un problema


----------



## lubeck (Oct 18, 2011)

Apoyo la moción del inversor...

siendo el adecuado en amperaje o vatiaje (whatever!) se batalla menos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 , inversor , se compra , se conecta , se disfruta


----------



## deluxmigue (Oct 18, 2011)

compra un inversor y te funcionara los mas de bien la tv en tu auotomovil, utilizando la bateria del tu automovil.

si no estoy mal eso inversores vienen dependiendo del watt (potencia), tienes que ver cuanta potencia vas a consumir, mira en la hoja tecnica de tu tv, y si vas a colocar otro aparato sumas estas dos potencia y compras tu inversor de la potencia qe te dio la sumatoria o un poquito mas si no la encuentras de esta potencia.

espero qe te sirva esta informacion. buen provecho


----------



## yosoyluis (Oct 18, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas, creía que iba a ser más complicado.

Otras dudas que me surgen, 
¿es posible poner algún tipo de indicador a la batería para calcular el tiempo aproximado de carga que le queda? 
¿Tengo algún riesgo de que la TV se queme o le pase algo o con el inversor adecuado no debe de a ver problemas? 
Y la última pregunta, supongo que es un poco relativa, ¿cuánto aproximadamente puede durar encendida una TV de última generación de 46" con una batería de coche?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Espero no marearos mucho pero es que de electrónica no tengo ni idea.

Un saludo.


----------



## deluxmigue (Oct 18, 2011)

lo del indicador si tienes qe diseñar un cto electronico que te haga este tipo de funcion lo puedes hacer con un amplificador operacion en el estado de comparador de voltaje, que te indique 3 estado, baja - media - normal. 
ten tranquilidad la tv no se quemara si colocas un inversor bueno.y lo de la duración eso si depende de la bateria del coche que este utilizando eso por lo gneranl vienen en Ah.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2011)

Que la potencia del inversor supere en un 25 o 30 % a la potencia del televisor , que figura en alguna etiqueta trasera.

No hay problñemas con el TV.


----------



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 19, 2011)

con un inversor de tensión de 12v a 110v o 12v a 220v según de donde seas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

josemanuelma15 dijo:


> con un inversor de tensión de 12v a 110v o 12v a 220v según de donde seas


 

 Si estás juntando los 25 . . . vas por mal camino 

Por qué está aquí mi tema? 

*



13) No escribas mensajes inútiles y/o sin sentido para llegar a los 25 necesarios para enviar un MP, te puedes ganar una suspensión.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mira, otra opción es ver si la TV tiene fuente externa y si es de 12V, si es así se puede poner directa a la batería. Eso sí, mira la tolerancia de voltaje, ya que el alternador llega a 16V, y si no poner un estabilizador a 12V.


----------



## yosoyluis (Oct 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias por las respuestras.

Me queda claro que es posible conectar la TV a un bateria. Pero alguien, que haya hecho más o menos lo mismo, me puede decir cuanto puede durar con una bateria de las siguiente características:

12V  110 Ah  850A ¿Qué significado tienen estos numeros tan raros?


Sé que la respuesta será de forma muy aproximada pero para hacerme una idea.


Que complicado es este mundo.



Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 20, 2011)

yosoyluis dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestras.
> 
> Me queda claro que es posible conectar la TV a un bateria. Pero alguien, que haya hecho más o menos lo mismo, me puede decir cuanto puede durar con una bateria de las siguiente características:
> 
> ...


Hola Amigo, es necesario saber el consumo de tu equipo, para obtener el resultado que buscas.-


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 21, 2011)

yosoyluis dijo:


> alguien, que haya hecho más o menos lo mismo, me puede decir cuanto puede durar con una bateria de las siguiente características:
> 
> 12V  110 Ah  850A


7 horas.
Para un TV de 150 W y un inversor con una eficiencia de conversión del 80%.
3 horas y media si además la batería te tiene que durar mas de 2 años.


----------

